# looking to learn



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

i live in pass christian mississippi andwant to learn spots around herei bought me a 20 ft catameran and i am wanting to learn how to fish offshore i want to learn how to rig and catch certain fish how to read a depth finder the right way and some spots not any secret spots just some hot spotsi will go with you and split costs or we can take mine it don't matter to me any help is really appreciated thanks


----------



## snapper snatcher (Nov 21, 2007)

get a good radar and run with it. The best whay to learn is get a charter boat and ask a load of questions. Take tips form the deck hand they know more about rigging than you can learn in a day. good place to start is the mp255a south of you about 50 miles 

best of luck


----------

